# Angeln auf Römö im August



## Floebbes (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bisher nur Erfahrung im Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee in Deutschland. Und das auch nur im Frühjahr und Herbst.

Was kann in vom Strand aus im August in der Nordsee fangen?
Ich bin im August eine Woche in Römö, hat jemand mit der Gegend Erfahrungen? Wo stelle ich mich am besten hin?#c 

Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

Hai Horst #h 
vom Beach aus hast Du wohl wenig chancen,ich würde es mal mit der Spinnrute in Havneby versuchen.Hier pendelt die Fähre nach Sylt/List rüber.Versuchs irgendwo von der Mole."Drüben" auf Sylt geht Wolfsbarsch und auch Makrele.
Kannst natürlich auch mit Wattwurm versuchen.

Ich versuch mal n Link von Sylt zu finden.


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuch mal n Link von Sylt zu finden.


Hier hat Jelle (Blauortsand) einen supergeilen Bericht geschrieben #6 


http://www.foerde-fishing.de/breisen03.html


----------



## NilsS (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*



			
				Floebbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Was kann in vom Strand aus im August in der Nordsee fangen?
> Ich bin im August eine Woche in Römö, hat jemand mit der Gegend Erfahrungen? Wo stelle ich mich am besten hin?#c


 
Mal gucken, fahre heute Nacht los Richtung Römö. Werde berichten, was ging.

.


----------



## NilsS (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

Moin moin,

ich bin zurück aus Dänemark und kann nur sagen, es war seeehr genial. Nicht nur, daß das heisse Wetter in Deutschland geblieben ist, nein auch die Nordsee hat uns dieses Jahr positivst überrascht. Das Wasser schien sehr sauber und klar und von Algen jeglicher Art keine Spur.
Die vergangene Woche war zum Angeln in diesem Gebiet gradzu ideal, allerdings sollte man es auf die Morgen- und Abendstunden beschränken. Dazwischen beißts nur noch ganz schlecht und die Sonne knallt gnadenlos auf den Schädel, daß es keinen Spass mehr macht und der Haut erstrecht nicht.
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz stand am Anfang ja nicht genau fest, ob nun Fisch da ist oder nicht und ich kann berichten: 
Es ist Fisch da !!! 
Hauptsächlich schöne Makrelen, die sich den Wanst mit fingerlangem Hering vollschlagen. Hering gibt es im südlichen Bereich um Romo so dermaßen viel, daß er sogar an einigen Stellen aus dem Wasser kommt und springt, obwohl keine Räuber in der Nähe sind.
Anfangs suchte ich die Möwen, die im Sturzflug nach Beute fischten, später war es eigentlich egal, wo man sich aufhielt, die Räuber zogen stetig ihre Kreise und kamen in regelmässig am Makrelenpaternoster vorbei |rolleyes . Dem Hering selbst versuchte ich ca 10 Minuten lang nachzustellen, brachte aber nur die kleinen an den Haken, also ließ ich es bleiben.

Andere Fischarten oder gar das Angeln in der (nicht vorhandenen) Brandung liess ich dieses Jahr aussen vor. Aber wenn, dann kann ich nur das südliche Gebiet der Insel empfehlen, da es hier zur Fahrrinne auch nicht mehr soo weit weg ist und man schnell auf Tiefe kommt (Fahrrinne ist dort ca 19 Meter tief). 60-100 Meter vom Ufer weg dürften es so 5-7 Meter Wassertiefe sein.

Anbei ein paar Bilder, detailiertere von der kostenlosen Slipprampe in Havneby reiche ich nach. Die sind noch in der Kamera.
Der Yachthafen ist zwar klein, aber die Leute sind supernett und sprechen alle fliessend deutsch. Ich habe das Boot dort die gesamte Woche in der Box liegen lassen und es hat ca 47 Euro gekostet. (inkl Strom und Wasser) Pro Tag möchte der Segelklub, nur über diesen kann man den Platz bekommen, 11 Euro haben. Dazu gibts den Schlüssel fürs Klo |rolleyes .


----------



## NilsS (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

nächster Schub Bilder


----------



## NilsS (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

noch welche |uhoh:


----------



## NilsS (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

wo wir grad bei sind ....

... Fähre und ich kamen uns auch mal nahe ... täuscht auf dem Bild aber denn die ist locker noch 100 Meter entfernt ...

PS: ich bin das kleine Ding da rechts daneben #t


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

Moin Nils

Geile Bilder und schöner Bericht ..... #6 
Man ich könnte auch mal wieder dort hin oder nach Sylt zum Angeln !

Ich denke nächsten Sommer gönne ich mir das auch mal wieder.


mfg Lars


----------



## NilsS (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder von der Sliprampe.


----------



## NilsS (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

Nachzügler ...


----------



## Daniel.Dierkes (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Römö im August*

einen schönen guten abend...

hier jetzt mein erstes Posting auf dieser Seite. Bin eben gerade von der Insel Römö zurück gekommen und hab auch ganz gut gefangen. In Havneby direkt am Hafenbecken wo die Fischkutter anlegen. Den ersten Abend leider leer ausgegangen, was aber am Köder lag.

Am besten direkt gegenüber von Hafen nach Wattwürmern buddeln.Die Mistgabel dazu nicht vergessen, Spaten durchtrennen zu oft den Wattwurm. Ausbeute nach 1 Std graben : ca 120 Wattwürmer. Immer dort suchen wo ne Menge Häufchen sind.

Zeiten von Ebbe und Flut könnt ihr beim Tourismusbüro erfragen, gibts auch eine Broschüre dafür. 

Die Angelkarte könnt ihr wahlweise für einen Tag, eine Woche oder ein Jahr auch direkt dort erwerben.

Die besten Zeiten zum Angeln waren für mich immer zwischen 20.30 Uhr und 03.00 Uhr. Eine Grundangel bestückt mit 18gr Blei und nen vernünftigen Wurmhaken (dürfen ja in Dänemark auch mehere sein). Dann ab ins Hafenbecken und zusehen das die Krebse die Würmer nicht abfressen. Ist auf die Dauer sehr nervig aber in der Woche sind auch gut Aale an den Haken gegangen.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich Euch gerne zu Verfügung

Petri Heil


----------

